# Cheapest Southern States & Counties To Build In?



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

I built my little homestead on 2 acres here in NW Indiana 10 years ago. Now its time to find a place much warmer where I can produce more food year round. I don't need a lot of room, just enough for a garden, fruit trees and some chickens. An acre will do.

Here's the challenge: I want to find a place within about a half hour of a big town/small city where I can meet people and have a social life but not pay $30k just to start building. What I'm finding is so many places charge a fortune for permits, septic systems, etc. Riverside county in CA wants $60,000 just for a building permit. I've looked at CO and FL, and the prices are just outrageous from what I've seen. 

When I built in Indiana, it cost me a grand total of approx. $100 to start building. I bought 2 acres for $14k with a septic and I refurbed the defunct shallow well with a new sand point. All I really had to pay for was hooking up the electric. In Indiana, permits and inspections are not required if you build in unincorporated area and do the work yourself.

Where to go?


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, South Carolina, come to mind. All have good growing seasons, and a decent climate. Enjoy the hunt!

Chaz


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Northern Arkansas and Southern Missouri


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Stick with being a Hoosier and build in the southern part of the state. You'd be surprised at how different our climate is, really not different at all from the Louisville area and only a few degrees off from Tennessee and the northern part of the southern states like Georgia, Alabama and Mississippi.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

I live in North Central Florida(Lake County)- I can grow year round , have good medical care within 45 minutes and all the local restaurants and Wal Mart, etc. But it is rural and I like the peace and quality of life here. I have another property a mile away FOR SALE, just over 2 acres, at the end of a dirt road, no deeded restrictions, farm animals OK, low taxes under $900 year. Beef cattle are across the road and horses also. There is a older double wide mobile(1991), well, septic, and a small creek running at back edge of property. It is adjacent to a wildlife management area, near the Ocala National Forest. Home is 3/2, cathedral ceilings, and very solid. Interested ? $79,000 . Contact me 352-408-6054 or [email protected]- John


----------

